# What to do with the Mother-Load of Arugula



## larry_stewart (May 12, 2015)

So my arugula has totally kicked in.
 any suggestions ??

I had an arugula salad with olive oil, lemon just and shaved parmesan, which was great.


----------



## medtran49 (May 12, 2015)

You could sub out the lemon juice for a decent balsamic, with maybe just a pinch of sugar or drop or 2 of honey if too acidic for you.  Our favorite Italian restaurant used that as a base for carpaccio, which you don't eat of course. 

You can make pesto with it.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 12, 2015)

Pesto is an excellent idea.  You could throw in some basil or parsley to "thin" it down.  It would probably freeze well in an ice cube tray without the nuts and cheese, then you could use it in soups.  Oooh, maybe smush it up real good in the FP and mix it with avocado for guacamole.


----------



## FrankZ (May 12, 2015)

When things like that happen with out garden we have neighbors we like...


----------



## bethzaring (May 12, 2015)

How about lettuce soup?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 12, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> When things like that happen with out garden we have neighbors we like...




Neighbors are a really good deal.  We either hand stuff to them, or do drive-bys.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2015)

I second the pot of soup!

Cream Of Arugula Rocket) Soup Recipe - Food.com

Also a quiche with steamed/sauteed chopped arugula would be nice.  If that is too much work then toss the cooked arugula into a batch of scrambled eggs!

Good luck!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 12, 2015)

There is always Beet Carpaccio with Arugula.

Speaking of, I copied this pic the other day instead of copying the recipe, which I probably wouldn't follow too closely and out of sheer laziness. 'Course now I have to tax my brain to remember they used a balsamic dressing. 

This one is Sliced Roasted Beets /Arugula Salad. With Walnuts and Gorgonzola. I think these ingredients both complement and will hold up to each flavor.

You can freeze Pesto in meal size portions in zip lock freezer bags.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 12, 2015)

Pesto, sautéed like spinach, in soups, dried to add to soups next fall, pasta sauce, in an omelet, anywhere you'd use spinach...just because it is usually eaten raw doesn't mean it isn't also delicious cooked.


----------



## Zereh (May 12, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> sautéed like spinach



This! Put a poached egg on top.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 12, 2015)

Great ideas guys ( and gals) 
Thanks .
Ill get on it tomorrow.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 13, 2015)

Here's something I came up with in the Amoretti Test Kitchen that everyone loved:

*Roasted Corn and Arugula Salad with Blue Cheese Crumbles*​
Ingredients:

•	2 cups of corn kernels
•	2 Tbs molasses balsamic vinegar
•	4 Tbs extra-virgin olive oil
•	½ tsp whole grain mustard
•	Salt and freshly ground pepper, to taste
•	6 cups arugula
•	1 cup cherry tomatoes, halved
•	¼ cup crumbled blue cheese

Instructions:

Pre-heat a cast iron skillet over medium-high heat. Spread the kernels in the dry skillet and allow them to brown on one side, then stir and allow to brown and stir again until cooked but still crisp. Set aside.

In a large bowl, whisk together the vinegar, olive oil and mustard. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Toss the arugula with the dressing, sprinkle with the corn and tomatoes and toss again. Garnish with blue cheese crumbles and serve.


----------



## FrankZ (May 13, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Neighbors are a really good deal.  We either hand stuff to them, or do drive-bys.




A little green leafy stuff today gets the cats watched tomorrow...


----------



## Maelinde (May 13, 2015)

I love pizza with arugula and prosciutto.   So delicious.  Great in omelettes, fritattas, quiches - you get the idea.  

I could actually just eat arugula as a raw snack, too.


----------



## jennyema (May 13, 2015)

Cook some spaghetti or linguini, drain, put in a skillet, add a bunch of arugula, a bunch of halved cherry tomatoes, some good hard grating cheese like parm or grana padano, and a splash of olive oil.  Heat it up and toss to combine


----------

